# Little crane gig.



## Blakesmaster (May 17, 2010)

My first in NY with a new operator. Guy was good. We were picking over the primaries so he wanted them booted. NYSEG showed up an hour late with the wrong equipment as a 40 ton crane sat there idling.  They got the service drops down and primaries booted and we tore her apart pretty quick. OD would make fun of my spider leg use and the size of my picks but we were too close to the wires I wasn't taking any chances. Took two hours, balls out climbing, rigging and cutting, no free rides from the crane. 

Here's our new truck lettered up







Chipper shot






NYSEG booting the lines and the tree in question.


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 17, 2010)

The little stick we's working with.






Unfortunately we didn't get any good shots of the branches coming down, but we got a couple of these.






'nuther one


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 17, 2010)

*And what's a good photo thread without one of these.*

lol


----------



## oldirty (May 17, 2010)

yah dude!

whats that a terex 40ton 94ft of boom? i was climbing on one today, actually. thats awesome good for you blakes. looks like you coming along with ctc as well, bigtime!

thanks for sharing.


----------



## beowulf343 (May 17, 2010)

Nice job!

You're lucky nyseg was only an hour late. We've had them not show up at all. Have done work for all the big power companies in the state-they are the worst.


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 17, 2010)

oldirty said:


> yah dude!
> 
> whats that a terex 40ton 94ft of boom? i was climbing on one today, actually. thats awesome good for you blakes. looks like you coming along with ctc as well, bigtime!
> 
> thanks for sharing.



I'm not sure the make of the crane. Pretty sure he said 104 w/out the jib. Plenty for this little tree. Good OP. Sucks I can't ride but with our smaller chipper we just take things a little slower paced and I can move pretty quick in the tree to get to the next choke point. This one sucked with no central tie in but it went smmooooooth if I must say so myself.


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 17, 2010)

beowulf343 said:


> Nice job!
> 
> You're lucky nyseg was only an hour late. We've had them not show up at all. Have done work for all the big power companies in the state-they are the worst.



Yeah, I tore into them pretty good for it and I sold a job to the neighbor that we took care of while we were waiting for them so it worked out. Still stressful though. And yeah OD, checked some other pics. Terex it is.


----------



## oldirty (May 17, 2010)

104? must be the xl version. even better. a nice stout machine for sure with a pretty good chart for a short stick.

crane gonna spoil you man. lol


----------



## mckeetree (May 17, 2010)

Why did you need a crane for that little bitty tree?


----------



## oldirty (May 17, 2010)

you get yourself pinched up at all while cutting blakes? what saw were you cutting with?


hey wulf, how many picks you wouldve done that tree in with that 40ton crane sitting there?


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 17, 2010)

mckeetree said:


> Why did you need a crane for that little bitty tree?



Cute, but we didn't "need" a crane. Mainly we got it to make life easier. The dz was tight to say the least ( non existent would be more accurate though ) and half the tree was dead and rotten/fallen off already. Turned a 8 hour job into a 2. And we got to try out a new operator. Will come in handy when we "need" one.


----------



## mr. holden wood (May 17, 2010)

mckeetree said:


> Why did you need a crane for that little bitty tree?



First thought that came to mind for me as well. If that crane was a rental you pissed away some serious cash. Crane and crew on stand by,road closure permit it all seems pretty unnecessary. That 's the kind of tree I love to see. Nice tower, small blocks ,a make safe and street side access an easy two hr removal. 
Did we miss something from the pics or are you that hard up to work with a crane?


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 17, 2010)

oldirty said:


> you get yourself pinched up at all while cutting blakes? what saw were you cutting with?



One pinch that I blame on not being quite synched up with the op on a lead I needed him to stand up. That was with the 200 which I used for all the top picks that we didn't get pictures of. I switched to my 361 16" for a few cuts, then grabbed the 385 24" for the wood. 066 36" for base cut.


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 17, 2010)

mr. holden wood said:


> Did we miss something from the pics or are you that hard up to work with a crane?



You are right, that crane lust is a factor but you have to remember I don't own a bucket. As you can see from the one pic up that the tree was still standing all the leads are over the primaries with the rear side completely blown out. There was nothing solid to rope to and I was climbing above my TIP the majority of the time. I originally wanted to do it w/out a service drop which would have meant a hellacious time trying to lower through that mess or involve a zip line into the neighbors yard. Once I met with the crane op, it turned out that my partner knew him so we wanted to give him a shot and he wanted the service drops down. Yeah, we spent some coin on him but still profited as much in 2 hours as we normally do all day without busting our ass. Having the crane to load wood made that part go well too. Instead, we'da spent a long time chunking and stacking.


----------



## mr. holden wood (May 17, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> Cute, but we didn't "need" a crane. Mainly we got it to make life easier. The dz was tight to say the least ( non existent would be more accurate though ) and half the tree was dead and rotten/fallen off already. Turned a 8 hour job into a 2. And we got to try out a new operator. Will come in handy when we "need" one.



Come on ,your killing me with 8 hours. I would have that tree on the ground in 4 hours with a handsaw ,rounds cut in 16" and neatly stacked.


----------



## mckeetree (May 17, 2010)

mr. holden wood said:


> First thought that came to mind for me as well. If that crane was a rental you pissed away some serious cash. Crane and crew on stand by,road closure permit it all seems pretty unnecessary. That 's the kind of tree I love to see. Nice tower, small blocks ,a make safe and street side access an easy two hr removal.
> Did we miss something from the pics or are you that hard up to work with a crane?



That's what I am thinking. I get a crane out from time to time but never for something like that. That deal was really pretty ridiculous if you want to know the truth.


----------



## mckeetree (May 17, 2010)

mr. holden wood said:


> Come on ,your killing me with 8 hours. I would have that tree on the ground in 4 hours with a handsaw ,rounds cut in 16" and neatly stacked.



Eight hours with a finger nail file.


----------



## Nailsbeats (May 17, 2010)

Nice work Blakes, good experience for ya.


----------



## oldirty (May 17, 2010)

don't climb with a top handle! c'mon.... 

that 361 with the short bar is good for 32 inches of wood man. fast for the smaller cuts! 

you want the operator to stand it up then cut a leave it cut and get out the way. let him stand it up then after you free and clear, especially near them wires. i hope you weren't trying to get too cute and make a face cut just yet! lol. in time you see where that cut shines (usually on the far side of the tree and when you need a little pull to get the wood to where it needs to go. i say next time use the leave it cut. 

don't let the haters hate bud. i'll hop in the bucket near them wires!


----------



## treevet (May 17, 2010)

Norway maple?

Why not use canvas chokers around the hots?


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 17, 2010)

mckeetree said:


> That's what I am thinking. I get a crane out from time to time but never for something like that. That deal was really pretty ridiculous if you want to know the truth.



It was overkill, Mickey, and I won't deny it but you need to remember the size of my operation. Basically this tree would have been a real PITA without a crane or a bucket. I had considered renting a lift but I could have a 40 ton for a few hundred more, stream line everything and not have to load wood, why not go for it? This kept me out of the neighbor's yard ( the only place to put a bucket ) and in the road, cost me 5 bucks for the permit and I got serious visibility for my company. With crane prices being as low as they are I'm honestly shocked you guys don't use them more often.


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 17, 2010)

oldirty said:


> don't climb with a top handle! c'mon....
> 
> that 361 with the short bar is good for 32 inches of wood man. fast for the smaller cuts!
> 
> ...



Yeah, I got cute with a few face cuts. I need more practice with the crane, yet another reason. lol Thanks for the encouragement and advice, bud.


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 17, 2010)

Nailsbeats said:


> Nice work Blakes, good experience for ya.



Thanks Nails.


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 17, 2010)

treevet said:


> Norway maple?
> 
> Why not use canvas chokers around the hots?



Yup, Norway. For all the work around the wires I was using 1/2 inch stable braid slings I made with either a clove or a running bowline to attach the branch. The clove works great when setting spider legs to get the right length of your sling. I took most way smaller than the crane needed and spider legged any branch I was uneasy about the balance on. There was very little room for error around all those wires and twisting was not an option. We didn't break out the steel choker till we were well below the wires and we were picking wood.


----------



## mckeetree (May 17, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> It was overkill, Mickey, and I won't deny it but you need to remember the size of my operation. Basically this tree would have been a real PITA without a crane or a bucket. I had considered renting a lift but I could have a 40 ton for a few hundred more, stream line everything and not have to load wood, why not go for it? This kept me out of the neighbor's yard ( the only place to put a bucket ) and in the road, cost me 5 bucks for the permit and I got serious visibility for my company. With crane prices being as low as they are I'm honestly shocked you guys don't use them more often.



I guess so. Crane prices aren't all that cheap around here.


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 17, 2010)

Here's some more pics for perspective. Notice how close my head is to the porch roof, about 6 inches I figure, the other side of the trunk is just as close to the neighbors new fence. Just some of the things I took into consideration when getting the crane.






You can also see the sidewalks, porch steps, flowers and cable line that needed to be avoided. All the wood would have to be rigged down if done manually or with a bucket.


----------



## oldirty (May 17, 2010)

dig them chaps btw. you going to be climbing in them full time? i wouldn't without mine anymore.



edit: and i am dig'n that fullwrap too! ya dude!


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 17, 2010)

On the left of this pic you can see the split rail fence that would need to come down to put a bucket in the neighbors yard, or, if I did the tree manually we would be throwing all the brush over this fence in order to chip it ( after finding a halfway decent rigging point to lower from and setting a tagline on each piece and pulling it into their yard ). Also, not much fun.


----------



## treevet (May 17, 2010)

absolutely no reason not to use a crane on that job is you got other stuff to move on to. good job, the more you do the better you do and the better you and the op and gm get together.


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 17, 2010)

oldirty said:


> dig them chaps btw. you going to be climbing in them full time? i wouldn't without mine anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> edit: and i am dig'n that fullwrap too! ya dude!



I won't be in them day in, day out ( old habits ) but I have them now for the high vis jobs like this. The full wrap on the Husky is what your referring to? Yeah, it's pretty tight.


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 17, 2010)

Here's another shot of all them wires with NYSEG's bucket in front. No way a bucket can do this tree from this side of the fence. You can also see a bit better in this pic how there is no other side of the tree to rig from. The only strong, high leads were directly over the wires. No fun sir, no fun at all.


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 18, 2010)

treevet said:


> the more you do the better you do and the better you and the op and gm get together.



And that was a lot of it, TV. When I met this op and found out my partner knew him, it kind of clicked that we might have found our NY crane op which was yet uncharted water for us. Having someone there we knew made transitioning into this level of work that much easier.


----------



## oldirty (May 18, 2010)

just wear em. you got yourself the other day didn't ya? it's the little things that separate the average from the good.

drove by another tree company the other day and they were crane'n. not a lick of safety to be found on any of them. hacks.


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 18, 2010)

oldirty said:


> just wear em. you got yourself the other day didn't ya? it's the little things that separate the average from the good.
> 
> drove by another tree company the other day and they were crane'n. not a lick of safety to be found on any of them. hacks.



You're right, bud. I won't try to justify my negligence.


----------



## treevet (May 18, 2010)

Like you Blakes, I often hang double braid off the hook and it increases speed quite a bit imo. I use a 12 foot by 3/4" usually and the op can slap me in the face with it. No need to tiptoe with the ball into you as you don't have to take the choker off the hook. They love it when I do that.

Last summer tho while taking out a lead I had my op cinch up the choke and then I checked it like usual. Then he moved it and I could not see the choke in dense foliage but went ahead with the cut anyway. Next thing I know the lead slips down the boom from an overlapping limb and heads right at his cab. It fell off 10 feet in front of his face.

He turned off the crane opened the window and I said "sorry we almost killed you" The spliced end had come off the hook.

Some of those guys like to keep a loose safety flap on the hook so they can bounce the ball on stuff and the choker (steel) falls off without anyone touching it. Then they can move on quicker.


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 18, 2010)

Maybe I'm getting old but I didn't really like the thought of loading all this wood by hand. lol Another benefit of the crane. What you see standing here totaled 5200 lbs.


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 18, 2010)

treevet said:


> Like you Blakes, I often hang double braid off the hook and it increases speed quite a bit imo. I use a 12 foot by 3/4" usually and the op can slap me in the face with it. No need to tiptoe with the ball into you as you don't have to take the choker off the hook. They love it when I do that.
> 
> Last summer tho while taking out a lead I had my op cinch up the choke and then I checked it like usual. Then he moved it and I could not see the choke in dense foliage but went ahead with the cut anyway. Next thing I know the lead slips down the boom from an overlapping limb and heads right at his cab. It fell off 10 feet in front of his face.
> 
> ...



Good thing to keep in mind, TV, thanks. My slings ranged from 10 to 15 feet long. I made them myself by cutting up an old running line and tying a figure eight on a bight in the end. Probably not recommended but, like I said, we were taking pretty small pics with them and no shock loading involved. The thing I liked the most was I could have 3 on me and be setting up the next pick while the op was unhooking at the chipper. Especially in this situation where I couldn't ride, having light weight slings on my saddle made life easier.


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 18, 2010)

####, I gotta go to bed. Later guys.


----------



## mattfr12 (May 18, 2010)

just out of curiosity and if you dont mind what did that crane run you.


----------



## tree MDS (May 18, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> Here's another shot of all them wires with NYSEG's bucket in front. No way a bucket can do this tree from this side of the fence. You can also see a bit better in this pic how there is no other side of the tree to rig from. The only strong, high leads were directly over the wires. No fun sir, no fun at all.



Maybe you should've slipped them dudes a twenty spot to cut and toss that bad boy for ya.. lol.


----------



## tree MDS (May 18, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> Here's some more pics for perspective. Notice how close my head is to the porch roof, about 6 inches I figure, the other side of the trunk is just as close to the neighbors new fence. Just some of the things I took into consideration when getting the crane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha, ha, you look like a mini oldirty with that getup.. lol!


----------



## mckeetree (May 18, 2010)

mattfr12 said:


> just out of curiosity and if you dont mind what did that crane run you.



Yeah I would like to know myself because I have a big old goat weed growing behind my shop I might want to crane out.


----------



## treevet (May 18, 2010)

you're bad


----------



## beowulf343 (May 18, 2010)

oldirty said:


> hey wulf, how many picks you wouldve done that tree in with that 40ton crane sitting there?




Thunderstorm-morning off! 
We're missing some pics-would have to look again for an exact count. I can tell you a lot fewer than blakemaster did, single digits for sure. That's a nice crane and while I haven't looked at the load charts for a 40 ton in a while since that usually goes out with the #4 crew, i wouldn't be picking anything this small:



Blakesmaster said:


>




Of course, we're not loading wood into a snowmobile trailer either. (no offense blakesmaster.) That almost looks like it would go through my chipper.




oldirty said:


> don't climb with a top handle! c'mon....
> 
> that 361 with the short bar is good for 32 inches of wood man. fast for the smaller cuts!



I can't believe this oldirty: last i knew you would take any opportunity to brag up the 200t. I remember talking about using the 357 as my main climbing saw and getting several people telling me the 200t could do the same job just as well. Glad to see you that you've realized you need the right saw for the right job. 
Not to try to one up you, but during that spell out west, found out even the 357 wasn't enough. Picked up a 395, full wrap, and while it really is overkill here, you should see the wood it can put down. I'm loving it.




oldirty said:


> just wear em. you got yourself the other day didn't ya? it's the little things that separate the average from the good.
> 
> drove by another tree company the other day and they were crane'n. not a lick of safety to be found on any of them. hacks.



Ok, this is the second time i've noticed you talking about chaps in trees. I must be one of the hacks, have never worn them in the air. Convince me why i should.



Blakesmaster said:


>



I've got to ask, what is with those donkey ####s? You've got another pic with a bunch of stubs too. Don't think i've seen a haircut this bad in a while. Stubs get me in trouble.



Blakesmaster said:


>


----------



## tree MDS (May 18, 2010)

I've never worn a pair of chaps in my life, so I must be a hack too..

I do have a nice pair behind the seat though, should someone feel inclined.


----------



## beowulf343 (May 18, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> I've never worn a pair of chaps in my life, so I must be a hack too..
> 
> I do have a nice pair behind the seat though, should someone feel inclined.




Let me rephrase, i'll wear chaps on the ground ever since laying a saw into my leg as a teen. Just never up a tree. Seems like the straps would get you hung up at times.


----------



## tree MDS (May 18, 2010)

beowulf343 said:


> Let me rephrase, i'll wear chaps on the ground ever since laying a saw into my leg as a teen. Just never up a tree. Seems like the straps would get you hung up at times.



I should probably consider it myself. I just never really thought about it since I never saw a pair of those things until recent years. 

Hey OD, you remember john denver, he wanted them, so I bought them for his ##### ass. lol.


----------



## mattfr12 (May 18, 2010)

i probably should wear them alot more also but when its like 90 out here my legs sweat like crazy feels like i got snow pants on. people probably think i wizzed my pants. or maybe thats just my cover up from a big shock load so people dont think i did i can just blame it on the chaps.


----------



## treemandan (May 18, 2010)

Where is the beef?


----------



## treevet (May 18, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> I should probably consider it myself. I just never really thought about it since I never saw a pair of those things until recent years.
> 
> Hey OD, you remember john denver, he wanted them, so I bought them for his ##### ass. lol.



thought he died in a plane crash....he's groundin for you? You'd think he could afford to buy his own.

:rockn:


----------



## tree MDS (May 18, 2010)

treevet said:


> thought he died in a plane crash....he's groundin for you? You'd think he could afford to buy his own.
> 
> :rockn:



Denver was back in 08.. you would of had to have seen this dude to appreciate what I was trying to work with there.


----------



## treevet (May 18, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Denver was back in 08.. you would of had to have seen this dude to appreciate what I was trying to work with there.



worse than el gay?

Hey man I had a gm that lived under a bridge....top that lol


----------



## tree MDS (May 18, 2010)

treevet said:


> worse than el gay?
> 
> Hey man I had a gm that lived under a bridge....top that lol



Definately more annoying. denver thought he was a climber, and used to pepper me with his gay suggestions all day long.. elgay has got some of that too, but I just keep whipping on him and being a prick, and he's fine with it! So that helps a lot.

I cant beat the bridge.. but one of my best ever weekday groundy was a little irish drunk, that at one point lived in an old subaru at our shop. He could know my next cut and be either pulling the rope up to me for the next cut, or leaving it alone/tying on another rope (or whatever) if I wanted. Everything went smooth with that guy.. when he was there.


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 18, 2010)

treemandan said:


> Where is the beef?



Sorry, 'bout the pic loss, I found them again and put them back up.


----------



## tree MDS (May 18, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> Sorry, 'bout the pic loss, I found them again and put them back up.



You should have switched it up and put a bigger tree in there.


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 18, 2010)

mattfr12 said:


> just out of curiosity and if you dont mind what did that crane run you.



The 40 ton with operator costs $450 the first 3 and $135 per hour after that. Very easy to justify paying those rates with my lack of equipment. Especially in high visibility situations.


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 18, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> You should have switched it up and put a bigger tree in there.



ooooo. lol


----------



## treemandan (May 18, 2010)

I dunno OD, I think Supa Grover would #### you up!


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 18, 2010)

beowulf343 said:


> Of course, we're not loading wood into a snowmobile trailer either. (no offense blakesmaster.) That almost looks like it would go through my chipper.
> 
> I've got to ask, what is with those donkey ####s? You've got another pic with a bunch of stubs too. Don't think i've seen a haircut this bad in a while. Stubs get me in trouble.



The trailer is what it is, but it's paid for. Here's a pic of our log truck. lol






I've said before that we have never taken out a loan, just buy as we go and this is our first year full time. Seems the work is there for the most part and we'll see how we progress this season before taking out a note on real machine. 

Anyway, the stubs. In manual removals I'm a stub nazi, can't stand them and tear them off like nobody's business. But on this gig where everything was being lifted I went a different route figuring they wouldn't matter. After looking at the poor arrangement on the trailer I might have changed my mind but am interested in any other feedback you have on why they're bad for crane jobs as well.


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 18, 2010)

beowulf343 said:


> Let me rephrase, i'll wear chaps on the ground ever since laying a saw into my leg as a teen. Just never up a tree. Seems like the straps would get you hung up at times.



That's the main issue I have with them. Plus the damn heat. In OD's case where he's normally getting a ride and is always taking monster picks I can see why they wouldn't get in the way as much.


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 18, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Ha, ha, you look like a mini oldirty with that getup.. lol!




Damn, nugga, you been on my ass all day long, haven't you? lol. Some of us were out kicking ass, or rather, getting our ass kicked in the rain today.


----------



## tree MDS (May 18, 2010)

I think its just ingrained in our minds that stubs look unprofessional.. not trying to be a prick.. just sayin. you have a point about who cares though I guess.


----------



## tree MDS (May 18, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> Damn, nugga, you been on my ass all day long, haven't you? lol. Some of us were out kicking ass, or rather, getting our ass kicked in the rain today.



Just keepin it real brother. its a tough crowd! lol.


----------



## oldirty (May 18, 2010)

beowulf343 said:


> Thunderstorm-morning off!
> We're missing some pics-would have to look again for an exact count. I can tell you a lot fewer than blakemaster did, single digits for sure. That's a nice crane and while I haven't looked at the load charts for a 40 ton in a while since that usually goes out with the #4 crew, i wouldn't be picking anything this small:
> 
> 
> ...



yeah yeah i know. i spent alot of time talking up the 2hunge. and still do when i am running one. rare nowadays but i will say pound for pound one of the best saws ever.

i'm running a fullwrap on my 372 with a 20in on it. nasty saw indeed. (little mod to her)

and i am also climbing with a 460mag 3/4 wrap with a 25in bar. also a nasty saw not as quick as the 372 but got more ass for the big hardwood.

i'm thinking 5-6 picks for that tree at the most.

regarding the chaps....you know me, when i find success with something i'll talk it up. i started wearing them last year in nyc and haven't taken them off for a climb since. even on the manuals i wear them. i don't know exactly why i like em but i can tell you now they go on without a second thought and i rank them up there with my helmet/muffs/shades. (i won't work without that chit) havent had an issue with any hang ups or anything like that. what the hell right? just another layer of safety. i like it.

hey man. the 40ton goes with the 4th crew? not bad at all. what crane you hanging from on the daily? my ride is a 38/127 altec. occasional 60ton and i had the pleasure of working with a 115ton the other other day for a couple days.

i'm thinking you need to come down to marquis tree for a couple days....


----------



## oldirty (May 18, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Ha, ha, you look like a mini oldirty with that getup.. lol!



he does look great though don't he. 



i remember your boy denver. lol. at the very least you got a pair of chaps for having him work for you. gotta look for the positives in life man!


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 18, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Just keepin it real brother. its a tough crowd! lol.



You keep laughin', bro. I'm just now starting to feel human again. 






We was both soaked to the bone but I think Eric got the brunt of the dirt.


----------



## oldirty (May 18, 2010)

wulf. what size/make chipper you boys running on your crew?


hey tman. there is only one guy that scares me and i only see that mofo when i look in the mirror.


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 18, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> The trailer is what it is, but it's paid for. Here's a pic of our log truck. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just curious, do you use the crane to off-load the logs?
Jeff, CTSP


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 18, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Just curious, do you use the crane to off-load the logs?
> Jeff, CTSP



Yeah, it's the Eric w/361 model. Ever hear of it? Good crane, can't pick much but versatile as hell!


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 18, 2010)

oldirty said:


> i'm thinking 5-6 picks for that tree at the most.



I just don't have the choker setting skills for that #### man. My hat's off to you if you could do that. I'll get you down here one of these days.


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 18, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> Yeah, it's the Eric w/361 model. Ever hear of it? Good crane, can't pick much but versatile as hell!



Arg!
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS (May 18, 2010)

oldirty said:


> he does look great though don't he.
> 
> 
> 
> i remember your boy denver. lol. at the very least you got a pair of chaps for having him work for you. gotta look for the positives in life man!



LOL! 

Denver was out on his own with the pickup last I knew "john denver enterprises". Sort of a scary thought huh. Gandor's staff baby! lol.


----------



## tree MDS (May 18, 2010)

The hair for "locks of love" and that ####ing gay hat! 

I can laugh about it now.. see


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 18, 2010)

treemandan said:


> I dunno OD, I think Supa Grover would #### you up!



Ha Ha Ha, I missed that. What's that saying, the bigger they are, the harder they fall? lol


----------



## oldirty (May 18, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> I just don't have the choker setting skills for that #### man. My hat's off to you if you could do that. I'll get you down here one of these days.



and you won't either until you get more time in doing it. just the way it is. it may seem that right after birth i tied into the shackle above the ball with my umbilical cord but it isn't so.

it takes time. you too should come down for a couple days. i lucked out in that regard because the first company i worked for had a crane and i worked the ground for 4 years for them before i got fired/left and went onto to another company with a crane which is when i started climbing. believe me even though i watched for so long when i first started i was always asking where to choke it. now i just kinda know. time has given that knowledge. 

and just an add on. unless you choke it on something tiny and stupid the wood will hold it. especially when you running 2 chokers. look for a couple good crotches and get under them..... under a crotch and out on a branch.... there are many combos that will find the balance/buttheavy point but for the most part 2 slings work the balls.

good work anyway blakes. i feel as if i am growing with your company as i watch you grow on the internet. awesome. i am soooooo proud! lol stay safe and keep up the great effort.


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 18, 2010)

oldirty said:


> and just an add on. unless you choke it on something tiny and stupid the wood will hold it. especially when you running 2 chokers. look for a couple good crotches and get under them. under a crotch and out on a branch.... many combos but for the most part 2 slings work the balls.



One of the things concerning me with going too big on this Norway was if I was setting 2 chokers I was afraid the weight of the pick would put too much pressure on the crotch holding the branches I was choked to. Kind of a horizontal pressure pulling each choke point towards the ball if you know what I mean. 

I DIG the through the crotch and around the branch deal. Will definitely be used soon. And bro, I've come a good, long way thanks to your advice. Would like to shake your hand and work with you someday.


----------



## oldirty (May 18, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> I DIG the through the crotch and around the branch deal.



? 

i wish i knew what you meant! lol. you mean like choked under a union but half hitched on a branch further up? you can do that with 1 choke, yes.


and regarding me teaching you anything.......i've just been spouting off for a few years and you picked what you wanted to use. lol.

i appreciate the sentiments for sure but its been all you.

i would love to bang out some work with you. someday my friend. someday.


----------



## oldirty (May 18, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> One of the things concerning me with going too big on this Norway was if I was setting 2 chokers I was afraid the weight of the pick would put too much pressure on the crotch holding the branches I was choked to.



unless there is some serious spread going on you got nothing to worry about.


----------



## DK_stihl (May 18, 2010)

*Street closing*

The outfit I work for would like to buy a crane but fears having to close streets every time they want to use it. I noticed that you were able to close the street. Was it easy to do and were there any issues?


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 18, 2010)

oldirty said:


> look for a couple good crotches and get under them. under a crotch and out on a branch....



Maybe I misunderstood this line. I assumed you meant something like this.






Assuming my little string is the choker and my fingers are the crotch. Seems this would be a great way of getting the strength of both branches when rigging big.


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 18, 2010)

oldirty said:


> unless there is some serious spread going on you got nothing to worry about.



Even on Norway? No offense, but I gotta work up to buying that. I'll take your word for it in theory and slowly start taking larger and larger pieces comfortably with this method.


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 18, 2010)

DK_stihl said:


> The outfit I work for would like to buy a crane but fears having to close streets every time they want to use it. I noticed that you were able to close the street. Was it easy to do and were there any issues?



It was no big deal. I went to the public works dept. and paid my 5 bucks, told them the date and time I'd be doing it, set up my own cones and signs and they did the press release on the radio and in the paper. It was a small side street and easy to get around, obviously we can assume there would be much bigger to do had it been a main drag. I had to notify the residents on the block myself and list the city as an additional insured on my GL policy. Pretty straightforward stuff. Remember, the towns work for YOU.


----------



## oldirty (May 18, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> Even on Norway? No offense, but I gotta work up to buying that. I'll take your word for it in theory and slowly start taking larger and larger pieces comfortably with this method.



i mean as long as you dont crank up on the thing well outside of what it weighs then yes you should be fine. 

looking at your pic with the string...... don't sling them together. either under the union or hook both branches separately. no squeezing the 2 together.


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 18, 2010)

oldirty said:


> i mean as long as you dont crank up on the thing well outside of what it weighs then yes you should be fine.
> 
> looking at your pic with the string...... don't sling them together. either under the union or hook both branches separately. no squeezing the 2 together.



Cool. Thanks for the help. I gotta jet, I'm beat. See if I can convince Laura to cook. lol


----------



## DK_stihl (May 18, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> It was no big deal. I went to the public works dept. and paid my 5 bucks, told them the date and time I'd be doing it, set up my own cones and signs and they did the press release on the radio and in the paper. It was a small side street and easy to get around, obviously we can assume there would be much bigger to do had it been a main drag. I had to notify the residents on the block myself and list the city as an additional insured on my GL policy. Pretty straightforward stuff. Remember, the towns work for YOU.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## tree md (May 18, 2010)

Nice job Blakes. Was looking at this thread this morning but had to skedaddle before I got through it. Lots of comments I would have like to have made but really all that I want to say is good for you on the crane job. Sell it anytime you can. Saves so much time and so much less liability using one in the tight spots. Not only that, it gives your company high visibility; People take notice on crane work. Everybody likes to stop and rubberneck and if they need tree work write your number down from your yard sign. A lot of climbers might not be impressed but believe me, the general public is impressed by cranes.

I agree on the stubs. It's a sign of a rookie.

361 rocks. My 044 was duller than #### this morning (someone ####ed up my chain) so I rocked the 361 all day in the tree and on the ground. Love it!


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 18, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> It was no big deal. I went to the public works dept. and paid my 5 bucks, told them the date and time I'd be doing it, set up my own cones and signs and they did the press release on the radio and in the paper. It was a small side street and easy to get around, obviously we can assume there would be much bigger to do had it been a main drag. I had to notify the residents on the block myself and list the city as an additional insured on my GL policy. Pretty straightforward stuff. Remember, the towns work for YOU.



So you did not need a TCP? Small town don't do that?
Jeff ( TCP- Traffic Contol Plan)


----------



## mckeetree (May 18, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> So you did not need a TCP? Small town don't do that?
> Jeff ( TCP- Traffic Contol Plan)



I had to do a TCP in a town of less than 500 people. But hey, Arboristsite is like the movies.....stuff happens here that doesn't happen in real life.


----------



## mattfr12 (May 19, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> The 40 ton with operator costs $450 the first 3 and $135 per hour after that. Very easy to justify paying those rates with my lack of equipment. Especially in high visibility situations.



Heck ya man i cant knock you if your making money and nobody gets hurt keep going. everyone climbs and cuts different. 

i wouldnt take big picks if i wasnt comfortable doing it ethier whats the difference 30 min? they way i look at it is it got done safe and efficently.

and about justifying a crane they are freaking sweet i love working when the crane is on the job i dont have to drag pulleys and rope around the tree all day.


----------



## mattfr12 (May 19, 2010)

DK_stihl said:


> The outfit I work for would like to buy a crane but fears having to close streets every time they want to use it. I noticed that you were able to close the street. Was it easy to do and were there any issues?



in most places we have worked we never had to do anything to close a street the one time i did go to the local PD they told me if thier is ever a hazard or dangerous situation to close the street as long as we can redirect traffic.

all we do is put up the detor and road closed signs or have flaggers.


----------



## beowulf343 (May 19, 2010)

.


----------



## tree MDS (May 19, 2010)

You guys need them cranes to help pull your boots on in the morning too??


----------



## beowulf343 (May 19, 2010)

.


----------



## tree MDS (May 19, 2010)

beowulf343 said:


> It actually gets used more to help lift my #### when i got to pee. :greenchainsaw:



Well, all things being relative, I get by with the engine crane for now. lol.


----------



## oldirty (May 19, 2010)

beowulf343 said:


> Link belt 8675-II. 75 ton, 127 stick, 60 jib. It's an ugly crane, but does a sweet job.
> Ran the 8675 for several years, but boss decided to upgrade a couple months back. Little bit longer with a better chart, i'm happy.
> Bandit 1990xp, grapple attachment. We don't fart around.



now that is what i like to see man. bigtime on the gear! how you roll down the road? do you even bother bringing a bucket with you? we roll with 3 chip trucks to catch what the woodsman can throw, no bucket. 

here's my q for the crane. counterweight, how much can you haul on the crane before you illegal on the road? do you guys roll a CW truck at all times with the crew?

i guess what i am asking is are you really using all 75ton worth of crane on every setup? thats the key it seems with the big cranes is to be able to drive down the road with as much CW as possible and still be legal. at least what i've been noticing. 

how long to get that jib on? and it looks like you going to need some room to put it on! lol.

awe man. i gotta come up there and see you boys bring the pain.

we gotta meet halfway crew vs crew and have an epic battle of tree removal. 

whats with you hiding this info from me for so long man? you know i love this chit. 

i'm going with our chipper being better than your chipper though. 375hp JD 22inch grapple. 

you get to run that crane at all?

you need to give me your cell phone number so i can start sending you some sweet work pics and vids.... i know you got a camera on that phone of yours.

sick.


----------



## beowulf343 (May 19, 2010)

.


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 19, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> ( TCP- Traffic Contol Plan)


Thanks for that part, lovvy. I had no effin clue what you was on about. The public works dept didn't mention anything about it, it was literally as straightforward as I stated earlier even if Micknasty thought I dreamed it up. lol


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 19, 2010)

tree md said:


> Nice job Blakes. Was looking at this thread this morning but had to skedaddle before I got through it. Lots of comments I would have like to have made but really all that I want to say is good for you on the crane job. Sell it anytime you can. Saves so much time and so much less liability using one in the tight spots. Not only that, it gives your company high visibility; People take notice on crane work. Everybody likes to stop and rubberneck and if they need tree work write your number down from your yard sign. A lot of climbers might not be impressed but believe me, the general public is impressed by cranes.
> 
> I agree on the stubs. It's a sign of a rookie.
> 
> 361 rocks. My 044 was duller than #### this morning (someone ####ed up my chain) so I rocked the 361 all day in the tree and on the ground. Love it!


 
Thanks for the kind words, md. The 361 w/16" and a muff mod has been my go to saw for a good bit now. If I could only keep the other guys hands off it, it would always be screamin' too, but it appears you can't help me with that dilemma. lol


----------



## tree md (May 19, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> Thanks for the kind words, md. The 361 w/16" and a muff mod has been my go to saw for a good bit now. If I could only keep the other guys hands off it, it would always be screamin' too, but it appears you can't help me with that dilemma. lol



LOL, I am the only one who is allowed to touch my 361 anymore. I was letting the crew use it but for some reason it is fickle to start. I never have a problem with but anytime anyone else on the crew tries to start it they invariably flood it. And this has been everyone I have employed over the past 2 1/2 years since I have bought it. I finally got sick of everyone flooding it and having to fool with it so I simply say hands off. I've got an 044 for my sawman on the ground. Works out for me, I keep a sharp chain on it and I'm always assured that I have a sharp large saw to run when I need it. I run a 20" bar on mine.


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 19, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> Thanks for that part, lovvy. I had no effin clue what you was on about. The public works dept didn't mention anything about it, it was literally as straightforward as I stated earlier even if Micknasty thought I dreamed it up. lol



Just asking, my love!
Jeff


----------



## mckeetree (May 19, 2010)

beowulf343 said:


> You know the "arborists" on this site don't like hearing that there is someone loose in the world who kills as many trees as we do on a daily basis. I try to keep a low profile.



A low profile is a good idea most of the time. And yes, I would say you are about as far from an Arborist as they get.


----------

